# I NEED 30psi OF Co2 PRESSURE ??



## aviator300 (Oct 24, 2013)

For the time being, im using the Fluval 88g pressurized model Co2 kit on my 29 Gal planted aquarium.
It works great but the diffuser stinks. 
I know it would be much more cost effective with a traditional set up but very little cash now.

Ive been reading great things about the "Atomic" Co2 diffuser and want to order one but the information on their site says you must have at least 30 lbs psi for it to work properly.

Ive tried to search for the output psi of the Fluval 88g unit but have so far failed.
Has anyone used this Co2 system with an Atomic diffuser or have any idea if it puts out 30 psi?

I sure need advice on this one.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

What kind of filter do you have? If you've got a canister, you can build an inline reactor very cheap out of PVC (google Rex Grigg style reactor and you'll get a ton of ideas). Should cost ~$15-20 to build. If you have to use an in-tank diffuser, there are some posts in the DIY section of this forum for some cheap ideas.


----------



## aviator300 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks very much for the advice.
I need an in tank diffuser and after a lot of research, I really like the Atomic diffuser from Greenleaf Aquariums. Im certainly not trying to tell folks who have much more experience than I about aquarium products but from videos and reviews ive seen, this is the premier in tank type diffuser IMHO creating no bubbles(as such) but rather a very fine fog like mist that's very apparent in the videos.
Im new with Co2 injection and don't know what the ave output pressure normally is.
That's why im asking if the PSI provided by the Fluval 88g system is at least 30 to make this diffuser work.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Atomic or not make sure you know how to clean the darn thing. You will get bacteria (grey in color) and algae (green in color) growing on it. It happens with any in-tank diffuser. When the growth gets to be too much the bubbles get larger, plus the thing starts to look ugly. Not sure if the atomic gizmos can be bleached and neutralized. I am also not sure that the atomic needs 30 psi really. Mine is the largest one there is and it seems to run just fine with less than 30 psi.


----------



## aviator300 (Oct 24, 2013)

The atomic brand diffuser recommends their own liquid cleaner to soak it in. Ill be using it in about a week and tell you guys how it works.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

aviator300 said:


> For the time being, im using the Fluval 88g pressurized model Co2 kit on my 29 Gal planted aquarium.
> It works great but the diffuser stinks.
> I know it would be much more cost effective with a traditional set up but very little cash now.
> 
> ...


30 psi is an ideal pressure to run Atomic diffusers, like the one sold by GLA. some e b ay knock off brands can run less than 30 psi. I've tried both.


----------



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

I currentlt run my fluval at around 22 psi.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whether its bubbles or fog coming out of a diffuser, it is wasted CO2. it takes longer for a tank to build up sufficient CO2 to satisfy the plants if the CO2 is not fully dissolved. CO2 reactors have the edge in this regard.


----------

